
Why the government can't compete with Silicon Valley - carlosgg
https://www.marketplace.org/2017/03/24/tech/why-government-cant-compete-silicon-valley
======
Shalle135
McMahon said some of the tech fellows were so eager to work in Washington,
they made the ultimate sacrifice: swapping their hoodies for a suit and tie.

\- This won't happen anytime soon.

